# 2012 Radio upgrade



## Cuwee (Mar 15, 2013)

I was wanting to upgrade my factory radio to an aftermarket one I found. I took apart my dash to see how it would work and I ran into some complications. I have a 2012 Versa Hatch S model with "upgraded audio" so I have the steering wheel controls and hands free bluetooth. I want to keep the stock steering wheel controls working as well as the stock microphone. This is the deck I am looking at Pioneer AVH-X2500BT 6.1" DVD/USB/MP3 Car Receiver w/ Bluetooth It has hands free bluetooth and steering wheel controls available. Just how would I go about wiring up all that and the antenna I did some research and found it needs its own power supply, any help would be a appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Two sites that should be able to help you:

iPod Integration for your car and More by Pac-Audio - Connecting you to the future

Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, LCD TV, Digital Cameras


----------

